# mini loaders, and 21K GVW dump trailers



## MillerTreeMN (Nov 29, 2009)

im considering purchasing a mini- loader of some sort. 

maybe a boxer, a toro "dingo" or a bobcat model. 

ive seen the Vermeer S600s but i assume those are tough on the lawns if they are a skid steer design ?

how well do these mini track machines get around in winter, if there is any snow or ice on the ground ????

can they climb a hill, that is somewhat steep ? sometimes my Rayco 1635 doesnt even want to climb up my deck over dump-trailer


last, about this mini-loaders, HOW HIGH does the bucket / fork go up in the air ??







next subject... Dump trailers. i might upgrade from my 8'X14' 14,000 GVS tandem axle dump trailer to a longer / larger trailer. 

some of those are triple 7k axle trailers. how well do these corner ? tire replacement has to get expensive... 6 at a time... pros or cons to a triple axle trailer ? or should a guy go with a tandem dually trailer instead of a single wheel triple axle ? 

Anyone own a trailer built by "Quality Services Trailers" in Missouri ?


----------



## fishercat (Nov 29, 2009)

*i looked at the mini skids.*

no way it would have worked for me.i bought a compact utility tractor.i can run two implements at once,it will climb almost anything,it will lift a lot more and higher,and it's easier on the lawns.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 29, 2009)

fishercat said:


> no way it would have worked for me.i bought a compact utility tractor.i can run two implements at once,it will climb almost anything,it will lift a lot more and higher,and it's easier on the lawns.



What tractor do you got?


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Nov 29, 2009)

well, ive seen a mini bobcat in action, 

i was impressed with its lifting capacity, 3 pine trees at a time,

but the ground clearance was obviously lacking, getting hung up on some of the stumps, ( i guess you could go AROUND them when able to ) 

a while back that guy tipped the bobcat over, burned up the motor ( $5K whoopsies ) 

but i never saw it try to climb a wet hill or anything like that, 



theres a Kubota mini tractor i could consider but i dont think it has nearly the lifting capacity i need. and it is longer than a mini skid so i dont know how well it would work in the dump trailer with the stump grinder in there.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 29, 2009)

*i got the Mahindra 3215 hydro*



matt9923 said:


> What tractor do you got?



they call it a 3316 now for EPA reasons.i think i would get the gear drive model now and the model under this one without the turbo.otherwise it's an amazing machine.

http://www.mahindrausa.com/tractorDetailsDisc.php?p_ID=147


i got the grapple from these guys.

http://www.wrlonginc.com/Photo Gallery.htm


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 29, 2009)

fishercat said:


> they call it a 3316 now for EPA reasons.i think i would get the gear drive model now and the model under this one without the turbo.otherwise it's an amazing machine.
> 
> http://www.mahindrausa.com/tractorDetailsDisc.php?p_ID=147
> 
> ...



You should get us some pictures!


----------



## fishercat (Nov 29, 2009)

*you are right .*



matt9923 said:


> You should get us some pictures!



i have been meaning to.i hate posting picks on here.maybe tomorrow.


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 29, 2009)

You can search and find lots of info on Minis on here, I have been wanting one for a while and found a Bobcat MT52 a couple of months ago on Craigslist for $3500.. I painted it and put new decals on it, and rebuilt one of the drive motors.. Its lift height is 72in one of the highest in its class, goes up hills pretty well and easy on lawns..

I like my 14ft 7ton PJ trailer I would't want a bigger one without a goose neck hitch.. And if you got one with 3 axles it would turn like crap i would think.. Also a F350 Duallie would be better suited for a large goose neck Dump trailer..











Dump Trailer and 04 Super Duty


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Nov 29, 2009)

excellent post Jtinatree



as i mentioned though, if i got a 16' trailer it would probably make fitting the loader AND stump grinder much more possible... 


i would probably skip the triple axle trailer.... 

and maybe just put air bags or beef up the rear suspension on my truck to handle the longer trailer tongue / tongue weight






so does anyone know how these handle in icy / winter conditions ?


----------



## fishercat (Nov 29, 2009)

*you are right .*



matt9923 said:


> You should get us some pictures!



i have been meaning to.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Nov 29, 2009)

ok, with the stump grinder in the front of the dump trailer all the way forward and the cutting wheel facing backwards there is 5 feet left between the wheel and the rear gate. 

is that enough room for a mini loader behind it ? maybe with the bucket under the stumpers cutting wheel ?

EDIT looks like the bobcat mini loaders are 7.5-8 feet long. i dont know if that includes the rear standing plate / forks / bucket / whatever

so maybe a 16' dump trailer is going to be necessary


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 29, 2009)

MillerTreeMN said:


> excellent post Jtinatree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say on the winter and ice yet but then again just got the Mini, and we hardly ever get snow here in Northern NC..

What Kind of truck are u useing?


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Nov 29, 2009)

my truck NEVER has a hard time pulling this trailer no matter what the load is, as long as the load is balanced decent.


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 29, 2009)

MillerTreeMN said:


> my truck NEVER has a hard time pulling this trailer no matter what the load is, as long as the load is balanced decent.



Yeh, Ive grossed out over 22k with mine before there is just the saftey issue with that much .. Is that a SRW F350? How long is that trailer?


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Nov 29, 2009)

yes, SRW F350

ive weighed in at about 24K one time... truck and trailer


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 29, 2009)

Ive been looking for a 05-06 SRW 350 Crew long bed lariat that's priced right but hard to come by around here..


----------



## squad143 (Nov 29, 2009)

Careful how much weight your pulling with the trailer hitch. I believe the hitch is only rated for 6,000 lbs (12,000 lbs if your using a load equalizing hitch).

You may also want to check your state laws on class of license. Around here any combined trailer weight over 10,120lbs requires a special lic.

Lots of info on mini here (search function). I don't think you'll be able to fit one on your existing trailer (with stumpgrinder) unless you can put it on sideways.

Here is a mini skid comparison (from 2006) that may help you:

http://www.landscapeandirrigation.net/Landscaping/lanscapingsub/pageMiniSkidSteer2006.htm

As far as how they work in the snow, you may want to check on some of the landscape or plow sites. Lots of info there.

Here is what I'm running right now:






2000 Dodge 2500 4x4
2009 Griffin 6 ton dump trailer
2005 Bandit 65xl


----------



## squad143 (Nov 29, 2009)

Fishercat,

Your pic in your signature didn't show.

For those who missed it:


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Nov 29, 2009)

SQUAD-

i have a pintel hitch, plenty strong for this trailer. 


and i also have a Class A CDL, i can drive any combination up to 80,000 pounds 


if i offset the stump grinder and the mini loader in the current dump trailer i should have no problem. 

but a new, longer trailer would always be nice :greenchainsaw:


----------



## squad143 (Nov 29, 2009)

Longer is always better....... or so they say.:hmm3grin2orange:

Dump trailers around here are a magnet for the DOT.

I'm surprised with the train that I'm pulling that I have not been stopped yet. Guess I havn't passed one yet. Must be up too early and home too late.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 29, 2009)

Deep mud is not good. Low ground pressure on the loader causes slippage, after so much slippage now you got it in a hole. If you have a big load and you hit a hole or uneven ground Lord help ya. you are gonna need it.
These things are meant to be operated in the best of circimstance. I do do some work with mine and it works well but it has limitations. Trying to push them with these loaders is not wise. Take it easy.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 29, 2009)

fishercat said:


> they call it a 3316 now for EPA reasons.i think i would get the gear drive model now and the model under this one without the turbo.otherwise it's an amazing machine.
> 
> http://www.mahindrausa.com/tractorDetailsDisc.php?p_ID=147
> 
> ...



I see it mentioned that you could also use the machine for vegatble gardening. Seems a little overkill, maybe vegatable farm is more like it.


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 30, 2009)

JTinaTree said:


> Can't say on the winter and ice yet but then again just got the Mini, and we hardly ever get snow here in Northern NC..
> 
> What Kind of truck are u useing?



Tracks slip all over the place on ice. Good on snow though if it the tracks have something to bite into. I use my mt50 to clean up wet heavy plow windrows that my 11hp snowblower can't go through. The mini pushes them pretty easily so long as I don't try to take the whole windrow at once. These minis won't do what a full-sized skid deer will do but they sure do a lot for their size!

Mine also goes through mud very well but slips on frozen ground when climbing a slope or pulling my 5000# towable boom lift. Otherwise, it climbs slopes fine when it has traction. I load mine onto my f350 chip truck using 6' ramps and it's an angle of about 35 degrees - maybe more and it climbs fine.

If I'm not hauling my mini on my chip truck, I haul it on a 14' flatbed trailer along side my sc252 grinder. If you pull the pair behind a dump truck, it's a great setup. You can load logs, brush or stump grindings onto the truck bed and have both your mini and grinder along to finish the job in one trip.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 30, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> Tracks slip all over the place on ice. Good on snow though if it the tracks have something to bite into. I use my mt50 to clean up wet heavy plow windrows that my 11hp snowblower can't go through. The mini pushes them pretty easily so long as I don't try to take the whole windrow at once. These minis won't do what a full-sized skid deer will do but they sure do a lot for their size!
> 
> Mine also goes through mud very well but slips on frozen ground when climbing a slope or pulling my 5000# towable boom lift. Otherwise, it climbs slopes fine when it has traction. I load mine onto my f350 chip truck using 6' ramps and it's an angle of about 35 degrees - maybe more and it climbs fine.
> 
> If I'm not hauling my mini on my chip truck, I haul it on a 14' flatbed trailer along side my sc252 grinder. If you pull the pair behind a dump truck, it's a great setup. You can load logs, brush or stump grindings onto the truck bed and have both your mini and grinder along to finish the job in one trip.


 Ramps? Homemade or store bought. I thought about it but don't really like the idea. I mean you are going to need one solid set of ramps. I would think that transportation technique could only be performed in the best of conditions as well.


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 30, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Ramps? Homemade or store bought. I thought about it but don't really like the idea. I mean you are going to need one solid set of ramps. I would think that transportation technique could only be performed in the best of conditions as well.



The ramps are from the load trail dump trailer you see in the previous attached photo. If you look closely at the photo of the chip truck, I have a piece of flat steel welded on each side of the platform where I load the mini skid so i can hook the ramps on without fear of them falling off. I prefer to back the mini skid onto the truck but I sometimes drive it up - just have to go slow to allow it to slowly rotate at the tip point of the tracks. This is the one case where a wheel loader would be nice - no tipping back or foward when driving over an edge or curb. However, for about everything else, the tracks are great. Try driving a wheeled machine over the top of a brush or log pile and see how well it does... Tracks just float on over the top. And, no problems with flat tires.

As for hauling the mini on the truck along with a load of chips and the chipper in tow... yeah, i'm overweight but the truck handles the weight well. The trailer brakes on the chipper help it to stop safely and I always take it easy. Usually, i dump a full load of chips before returning to pick up the 2500# mini. With my setup, I'd have to unload the mini anyways as the platform it rides on is part of the chip box dump bed. I work in a fairly local area (typically travel less than 5 miles between locations) so this setup works very well for me and helps me to be efficient with getting equipment to/from the jobsite with as few people as possible. Especially with an 18" chipper now - I always want to have the mini along with me to load the chipper. If I didn't haul the mini on the truck, it would mean making some kind of carrier for the chipper or bringing another trailer - not an option for me.


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 30, 2009)

*Branch Manager Grapple on ebay*

As a side to this thread on minis, there's a Branch Manager Grapple listed on ebay for $1200. I wrote to the guy about shipping but before he could answer I bought a new one. 'Seemed like a pretty decent guy.
No connection to me,
Phil
branch manager


----------



## treemandan (Nov 30, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> The ramps are from the load trail dump trailer you see in the previous attached photo. If you look closely at the photo of the chip truck, I have a piece of flat steel welded on each side of the platform where I load the mini skid so i can hook the ramps on without fear of them falling off. I prefer to back the mini skid onto the truck but I sometimes drive it up - just have to go slow to allow it to slowly rotate at the tip point of the tracks. This is the one case where a wheel loader would be nice - no tipping back or foward when driving over an edge or curb. However, for about everything else, the tracks are great. Try driving a wheeled machine over the top of a brush or log pile and see how well it does... Tracks just float on over the top. And, no problems with flat tires.
> 
> As for hauling the mini on the truck along with a load of chips and the chipper in tow... yeah, i'm overweight but the truck handles the weight well. The trailer brakes on the chipper help it to stop safely and I always take it easy. Usually, i dump a full load of chips before returning to pick up the 2500# mini. With my setup, I'd have to unload the mini anyways as the platform it rides on is part of the chip box dump bed. I work in a fairly local area (typically travel less than 5 miles between locations) so this setup works very well for me and helps me to be efficient with getting equipment to/from the jobsite with as few people as possible. Especially with an 18" chipper now - I always want to have the mini along with me to load the chipper. If I didn't haul the mini on the truck, it would mean making some kind of carrier for the chipper or bringing another trailer - not an option for me.



Nice set-up indeed.


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 30, 2009)

Arborpro, So you got your motor work on the MT fixed? Also how are the Prowler tracks holding up?


----------



## fishercat (Nov 30, 2009)

*not sure where that came from.*



squad143 said:


> Fishercat,
> 
> Your pic in your signature didn't show.
> 
> For those who missed it:



not the picture i tried to post.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 1, 2009)

JTinaTree said:


> Arborpro, So you got your motor work on the MT fixed? Also how are the Prowler tracks holding up?



Haven't replaced the heads yet. Mechanic cleaned out the radiator again and checked a couple of other things. I'm having continual problems with the radiator plugging up and overheating the engine. Any other mini skid brands have the same problems or does anyone know if the bobcat mt52 or 55 have problems with radiators plugging often?

I don't know if the tracks are Prowler - I know they aren't Bobcat brand. I bought them for about half the price of bobcat tracks and they seem to be holding up fine. Actually, I wish the tread would wear down sooner so I wouldn't rut up wet yards!


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks again for all the help and info. 





ive pretty much decided to go with a medium duty tractor... 

with Turf tires- i have a higher ground clearance than the mini-track loaders, i wont be tearing up sod everytime i turn, and it is a somewhat more versatile machine. 


i was going to go with a Kubota, but they seem to be 3-4 thousand dollars more than the equal sized John Deere. 

heres one option, and it just might be too small- THOUGH... small, compact, gets into yards, doesnt sink into the yard, etc... would be nice- and small doesnt scare the customer so bad. 

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/GC/servlet/ProdCatProduct?pNbr=0140LV&tM=GC

the loader lift capacity says 562 pounds ( at a certain height ) which should be all i need... but... 

here is the next size up... 

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...iew.servlets.ProdCatProduct?pNbr=0150LV&tM=GC

lift capacity at a certain height is 800 pounds. 

im sure both machines may lift more than stated, but, why abuse the smaller machine ?

yet, the smaller machine might fit in my current dump trailer with the stump grinder better than the big machine would... ugh. decisions decisions.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 1, 2009)

ok, just for fun, i turned my stump grinder, and ran it as far forward into the trailer as possible. i gained THREE feet of space loading it in sort of side ways VS loading it in straight. 

so before i only had 5 feet of space behind it, now i have 8 feet of space between the tire and the rear gate. 






i wonder if i turned it 180 degrees and had the cutter wheel / duallys forward if i would gain any more space ? have to try that out tomorrow. i could take the dual wheel off and gain a few inches of space that way. ( 5-6 inches or so ) 

as for the bucket, depending how i arrange the two machines i could either have the bucket hanging over the front of the trailer / tongue ( probably the best way to do it then load the stumper in there sideways behind it ( i doubt i want the bucket hanging over the back too far ( D.O.T. issues ) 

or, i could try to fit them in there, one farther forward than the other, and stagger them aside each other a little bit.


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 1, 2009)

Go with the 2320, it's basically the same as the 2305 just more rugged and 4x4 is standard. That's actually the dream tractor for me basically, except no turf tires, I'd run ag tires - no customers to worry about here - just the wife


----------



## fishercat (Dec 1, 2009)

*I'd skip John Deere.*



MillerTreeMN said:


> thanks again for all the help and info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too much money.they are too narrow and tall.you can't see over the hood.I looked at all the Brands around here.JD was almost 15K more than my Mahindra with the same implements.the 15/16 series engine/trans are made in Japan just like JD.they are shipped here and assembled with American loaders,ROPS and accessories,just like JD.

Turf tires are for mowing.i got the R4 industrial tires and they are great.not as aggressive as AG tires and are easy on laws if you use your brain. 

I wanted to buy a JD but green paint and stickers aren't $15,000 andi still feel i got a better tractor.

at least do your self a favor and go look around at the different brands.you may find yourself thankful for doing so.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 1, 2009)

ive never even heard of your brand to be honest, so if i needed parts... im guessing they would be pretty tough to find... 

ok, so just how much was your tractor without attachments...


----------



## fishercat (Dec 1, 2009)

*they have a dealer locator.*

there is plenty of info online about them.

i think it was 16,500 with the loader. this is over two years ago.

i also got the grapple and control valve

Woods 60" bush hog

Bradco pallet forks

Woods 60" york rake

total was around 24 or 25k

engine,trans and axles are Mitsubishi,bullet proof according to a buddy in Tennessee who used to be a Mitsu dealer.he said after he sold them he never saw them again.once in a while he would sell a filter or two.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 1, 2009)

fishercat said:


> there is plenty of info online about them.
> 
> i think it was 16,500 with the loader. this is over two years ago.
> 
> ...


 

And if you paint it yellow and green then its a JD.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 2, 2009)

I used to own a JD 955 with 32hp engine. I wouldn't go any much smaller than that. I could lift about 1200 lb with mine and that was without a grapple on it. A good grapple will add another 100-200#. You're going to want a grapple to move brush and logs without cutting them to bucket size or you're just wasting time and money.

Nothing wrong with turf tires on these tractors. That's what I ran on my 955 and had plenty of traction with the front wheel assist. I wouldn't suggest going with only rear wheel drive. When you have a lot of weight on the front end, those rear tires can just sit there and spin.

Also, don't forget that the turn radius will not be that of a mini skid steer. You are going to need more room for maneuvering. That's why I went with a mini vs a tractor - that and the ability to fit through a 36" gate which comes in very handy from time to time. The tractors are indeed nice but IMO, are better suited for landscapers who are moving bulk material or running PTO attachments. That's what I used mine for and it worked great. Skid steers are better suited for moving tree debris IMO.

Either way, it's better than moving/loading stuff my hand.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 2, 2009)

arbor pro-

this tractor has a 24 hp diesel and 4 wheel drive. 


my brother, who does 2X the work i do, and 2X the size jobs i do runs a kubota tractor, and wouldnt have it any other way. 

so i have seen its capabilities and how easy on the lawn they are. 

when i have my buddy bring in his tracked skid steer to load logs for me, it never fails- he still sinks in or tears sod turning. 

so on the occasional job my tractor wouldnt be able to lift i can still call in his skid steer. i can name SO many jobs just in the last few weeks i should have had some kind of loader there. 

i feel this will be a huge benefit.


----------



## GarethVW (Dec 2, 2009)

I know you said kubota is expensive but there is a reason. They are very good tractors. I would look at the TLB series kubota has, the loaders on them are VERY strong. I watched a guy use a b26 to load logs and I was amazed at what it could pick up. Also I saw the smaller JD you where looking at on a local craigslist for $4200 4x4, loader, backhoe, belly mower, brush hog, and a couple other attachments with 113 hours.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 2, 2009)

MillerTreeMN said:


> arbor pro-
> 
> this tractor has a 24 hp diesel and 4 wheel drive.
> 
> ...



Good luck with it!


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 2, 2009)

GarethVW said:


> I know you said kubota is expensive but there is a reason. They are very good tractors. I would look at the TLB series kubota has, the loaders on them are VERY strong. I watched a guy use a b26 to load logs and I was amazed at what it could pick up. Also I saw the smaller JD you where looking at on a local craigslist for $4200 4x4, loader, backhoe, belly mower, brush hog, and a couple other attachments with 113 hours.



almost sounds too good to be true. 

i wonder if it was located in Nigeria, " send a check and we will have it shipped to you ! "


----------



## fishercat (Dec 2, 2009)

*if i can't lift it.................*

i cut it smaller.

Kubota are excellent tractors.they have gotten pricey but i would buy one over a JD.my buddy has an 855 and a 4300 JDand they are well made but have some goofy quirks that would drive me nuts.i like to be able to tilt the attachment and raise/ lower the arms at the same time.difficult or impossible with JD depending on which model you have.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 3, 2009)

MillerTreeMN said:


> almost sounds too good to be true.
> 
> i wonder if it was located in Nigeria, " send a check and we will have it shipped to you ! "



The backhoe alone would cost that. It's definitely a scam. Saw a vermeer bc625 chipper on craigslist with 120 hrs selling for $2500. No phone number, no location given. You get what you pay for. If you pay next to nothing, you get next to nothing - or sometimes, nothing at all!


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 4, 2009)

well i picked up my JD today. 

its just enough power for what i personally need it to do, it turns pretty sharp, runs pretty smooth. i have to take it back in to the shop in a couple weeks to get the ag tires switched out with some turf tires when they come in. 

my only two complaints.................................. it would be nice if the loader lifted another 1-2 feet higher. it seems like its just high enough to dump into my trailer. i will have to park it next to the curb as often as possible to gain a few inches of height. 

other complaint is it is VERY tipsy. if i am not careful it will roll. if i dont have the weight on the forks right and turn, she will roll 

so i am probably going to have to take it in, and have that fluid / weight put in the tires to keep her on the ground. 

we took out a 45-50 foot willow in a back yard today. 












this WAS a 45-50 foot willow tree, now its just a load in my dump trailer. we fit all the brush, logs AND the chips from the stump grinding in there. the whole trailer was filled 1-2 feet high with chips before i even loaded brush in there. it all fit nicely. 






fits nicely next to my stump grinder in the trailer. though, when i have more time i will rearrange it and maybe load the tractor in backwards, load the stumper next to it and see if i can set the forks down. 







i think this will work VERY well for my needs.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 4, 2009)

That's the size of a big lawn tractor so it has limitations but it is a lot stronger then our body's. Looks nice!


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> That's the size of a big lawn tractor so it has limitations but it is a lot stronger then our body's. Looks nice!




yeah, i bought this tractor knowing it wouldnt lift as much as a skid steer, as much as even a mini track loader, etc. 

but i bought it knowing it is WAY more efficient than my wheel barrel !!!!!!!!!!!

it saved us 3-4 hours worth of wheel barreling !


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 4, 2009)

MillerTreeMN said:


> yeah, i bought this tractor knowing it wouldnt lift as much as a skid steer, as much as even a mini track loader, etc.
> 
> but i bought it knowing it is WAY more efficient than my wheel barrel !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it saved us 3-4 hours worth of wheel barreling !



Ya it gets the job done, fits in the trailer with the grinder and saves time. Looks lie a win win to me.


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice rig, like I said earlier, thats the exact model I want to get. Good to know it's working out for you. Once you get the weight in the tires I think you'll be real happy.


----------



## Maple Grounds (Dec 4, 2009)

I would not worry about fluid in the tires, just put a box blade on the back and it should have plenty of counter balance, you dont really have the lift capacity to need much more than that.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 4, 2009)

Maple Grounds said:


> I would not worry about fluid in the tires, just put a box blade on the back and it should have plenty of counter balance, you dont really have the lift capacity to need much more than that.




they tried to sell me a weight box that attaches to the 3-point hitch, but im taking that hitch links off to make the tractor a little bit shorter to fit in the trailer better. while its just a box with weights, i didnt want the length added. 

now, the tires, filled, might keep the rear corner from lifting up so easily...... 


the machine is rated to lift 800 pounds according to John Deere, and the forks being about 400 pounds alone kind of hurts that... but... i was loading some stuff today that lifted the rear tires both off of the ground. so, i believe the loader can pick up plenty, it just needs some weight in the back end.


----------



## Powerlineman (Dec 6, 2009)

You are going to love that tractor. I had the 2305 and yes they are tippy without rear balast. I now have the 2520 and it isnt near as tippy. Here is a link to a rear bracket that holds the weights and isnt near as long as a weight box. A guy could easily build one of these to mount right on the 3pt hitch, and eliminating the imatch. I would definatly put weight in the back or fluid in the rear tires, you will be able to use the front end loader to its cappacity then.



http://www.heavyhitch.com/


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 9, 2009)

i just got a quote for filling the tires with the fluid

~ $250 to fill the tires ( fluid included ) 

the guy says it can add ~ 250 pounds per tire. 

SWEET, thats 500 pounds on the back end without any additional length ( ballast box ) or any additional width ( wheel weights ) 


but, does that weight sound correct ????

can you get 250 pounds worth of fluid in a 31X13.5X15 size tire ???



also, he says if the tractor doesnt have tubes inside the tires its another $35 per side to add the tubes. 



i havent decided if i want to keep the R4 / "AG" tires or change to the turf tires yet. the ag tires did NO damage to the lawns on the friday / saturday jobs, but the ground is frozen at the moment... and the turf tires are suppose to be wider.


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 9, 2009)

MillerTreeMN said:


> i just got a quote for filling the tires with the fluid
> 
> ~ $250 to fill the tires ( fluid included )
> 
> ...



The Ag tires will rip up the lawn, especially in the spring. How much is too much though, thats a judgement call. I run ag tires on my lawn (1954 John Deere 40T) and no worries. I'm fine with the marks it makes.

As for the weight, sounds about right.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 18, 2009)

so i have to ask again, 

i still dont know how they will get 250 pounds of fluid PER tire-

its a 31" tall X 13" wide tire-

does 250 pounds sound about right, PER TIRE ??? how much does that stuff weigh per gallon ??????

they said its $250 bucks for the fluid and installation and another $35 per side if they have to put tubes inside the tires. 

also, my brothers tractor tires always freeze in the winter, is this normal or did his shop put crappy fluid in his tires ? 








now, i am waiting for a quote on another dump trailer. 18' long inside, 8' wide deck over trailer. 19" or so tall metal sides which i can add wood sides to for more height. G rated tires, very heavy duty hoist, ramps for the equipment. 15,400 GVW 

sounds beefy enough, and has almost 1/3rd more cubic yards capacity than my current PJ 14'X8' deck over dump trailer. 


it is made by " Versa-dump " does anyone know if these are quality trailers ?


----------



## fishercat (Dec 18, 2009)

*that stuff is a rip off.*

i have gotten a few flat tires already.i would have been pissed to watch $250 leak onto the ground.

it's also added strain on your drive train.

get a weight box.weight box and stone dust is a lot cheaper and easier on the machine,not to mention you can take the weight box off if you don't need it.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 18, 2009)

fishercat said:


> i have gotten a few flat tires already.i would have been pissed to watch $250 leak onto the ground.
> 
> it's also added strain on your drive train.
> 
> get a weight box.weight box and stone dust is a lot cheaper and easier on the machine,not to mention you can take the weight box off if you don't need it.



the "ballast box" will become an issue every time i load the tractor and stump grinder into the dump trailer. that extra foot or more of space / length it adds will mean that i cant fit both machines into the dump trailer. big deal breaker for me. 


my other option is wheel weights-

$80 a piece x 4 = $320 + tax

but they are only 60 pounds a piece which only gives me 250 pounds of weight on the back end. 


im trying to do get the best weight / pound per dollar, that doesnt add length or width to my machine. if you use two wheel weights per side the wheel weights do not stick out past the rims. ( 3 wheel weights does )


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 18, 2009)

MillerTreeMN said:


> the "ballast box" will become an issue every time i load the tractor and stump grinder into the dump trailer. that extra foot or more of space / length it adds will mean that i cant fit both machines into the dump trailer. big deal breaker for me.
> 
> 
> my other option is wheel weights-
> ...



Is the dump trailer you getting bigger? If it is get the box.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 18, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Is the dump trailer you getting bigger? If it is get the box.



the dump trailer i have now is 14' long

the one im getting a quote for is 18' long

so, a 9 foot long stump grinder, and an 8' long tractor ( with the forks / bucket over the front wall of the trailer ) well, thats 17 feet taken up right there, which only leaves 1 foot of room... which is already pretty close for comfort.


----------



## les-or-more (Dec 18, 2009)

A 7.50x16 front tire holds 120#
A 10x28 rear holds 324#
A 13x24 rear holds 584#
I would think its possible to get 250# in your tires. NO, they sould not freeze if the fluid is mixed correctly. Liquid ballast is nice because it takes no space on the tractor and it helps keep the center of gravity low.There are some drawbacks though thorns and nails are going to require a tire service to repair the tire.The cheap ballast mixes are calcium chloride or magnesium chloride and water, calcium chloride is extremely corrosive so if you leak any or get a flat clean the rim or it will eat it up.magnesium is better from a corrosion stand point. If you have your tires filled make sure you air up with the valve on the top and i keep a few extra valves because the fluid will corrode them and when you try to air up the tire they will stick and spray fluid all over. Having jack handy is a good idea so if a valve sticks you can get the weight off it quick.


----------



## nms0219 (Dec 27, 2009)

Keep the r4 industral tire. If you go to turf tires on that you will get stuck on wet grass. R4 tires are ok they dont rip up so long as you dont spin just got to watch what you are working on.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 27, 2009)

i decided to keep the R4's

i put R.V. / plumbing anti-freeze in the rear tires, here is something i posted on another forum






i tried one of those "Drill pumps" with NO success, what a turd

so i bought a "utility pump" ( $40 + tax ) and it is ( submersible ) that plugs into the wall outlet. that thing really flows.

the connector for the valve stem was lame- sprayed all over the place, so i had to take an empty gallon jug, cut the bottom off of it and slide it over the garden hose / valve stem so it would funnel back into the 5 gallon bucket i had the utility pump in.

then, at one point the bead separated from the rim 

and a bunch flowed out. thankfully it was early on. so i ran a ratchet strap around the entire tire, and put some tension on it to seat the bead again. worked pretty good.


i believe i got ~34 gallons in the two rear tires, and at least 2-3 gallons on the floor


lets just say there is anywhere from 32-34 gallons in the rear tires, and i filled the rest with air up to 40 PSI ( thats what its suggests on the sidewall )


i used RV anti-freeze, good to -50 degrees, non toxic, non corrosive,

if water is ~ 8 pounds per gallon, and i put in say 32 gallons of A.F. i gained a MINIMUM of 256 pounds in the tires

maybe even more weight if A.F. is heavier

so i moved some more snow with the bucket in the front yard, big scoops, put the bucket as high up as it went, turned sharp, no longer tipsy !!!

if it feels tipsy with the forks / logs ill put a couple wheel weights on it. but i think i found a good weight.


the other thing i did was "trick" the seat sensor so it doesnt shut off every time i lean forward to see where the forks are, or have to put it in neutral every time i step off of it for a second.


----------

